# swansea maritime museum



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

On the 18th oct the new swansea maritime museum open well worth a look if anyone is down this way graham


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks Graham, bit far to travel but I will add it to my list for future inspection when the time is right.


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

one thing i forgot to say the entrance is free to the swansea maritime museum 
graham


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Graham,

Thanks for the info, I'm not living next door, but it's good to see that Swansea, where I've been since my start as sailor lots of time, has this museum, maybe one day I will have that oppertunity to go visit the Maritime museum.Anyway also a nice port to go ashore, which I did of course.(*))


----------



## davej (Sep 20, 2005)

*Swansea Maritime Museum*

Graham, I am an old sea dog and I work in Swansea on Tuesdays & Thursdays. I would be grateful if you can let me know exactly where in Swansea the museum is.If you can let me know, I will endeavour to visit one day during my lunch break or if they close late enough, after work.

The fact that there is no entry fee is an added incentive to get down there.

I look forward to hearing from you in the near future.

Regards.

Davej.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Dave,
It could be here:
http://www.nmgw.ac.uk/nwms/dynamic/home_eng.php

*How To Get There*

Directions using Multimap 

By Road 

The Museum is located in Swansea's Maritime Quarter, and less than half a mile from the city centre.

From outside Swansea, exit the M4 at junction 42 westbound or junction 47 easbound, following the brown signs. The entrance to the Museum's large pay and display car park is a short walk from the Museum but there are dropping off/pick up points close to the entrance.

There are 6 designated coach parking points which must be booked in advance.

By Rail 

The Museum is a 10 minute walk from Swansea Railway Station. Turn left down the High Street as far as Castle Square, then follow Princess Way to the traffic lights and across the pedestrian crossing to the Museum Park.

By Bus 

Most bus services terminate at Swansea Quadrant Bus Station which is a 5 minute walk from the Museum

doors will be fully open to visitors from *Tuesday 18 October 2005*.
Opening hours will be from *10.00 to 1700* every day, except for a short Christmas break.

There is a lot to see and do at the Museum and we recommend that you allow at least a couple of hours for your visit.

Admission to the Museum is free of charge


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

dave the museum is by the bottom of wine street at the old south dock site if you come in along fabian way from the m4 its as you hit the town on the sea side hope this will help graham


----------



## davej (Sep 20, 2005)

*Swansea Maritime Museum.*

Good Morning Ruud.Good Morning Ruud, Thanks for taking the time to provide me with the directions to the Swansea Maritime Museum. It is most generous of you to devout so much time to helping other users of this site. I have no doubt that in the future you shall be instrumental in providing me with numerous snippets of information as you seem to be extremely active on the forum. I am sure that many other members are just as grateful to you as I am. Bon Voyage until we correspond again. 


ruud said:


> Ahoy Dave,
> It could be here:
> http://www.nmgw.ac.uk/nwms/dynamic/home_eng.php
> 
> ...


----------



## davej (Sep 20, 2005)

*Swansea Maritame Museum.*

Graham, thank you for the details regarding the location of the Maritime Museum. It seems that the museum is located only ten minutes walk from my place of work in Swansea. I shall look forward visiting in the near future. Many Thanks again for your assistance.
Regards. Davej.


graham said:


> dave the museum is by the bottom of wine street at the old south dock site if you come in along fabian way from the m4 its as you hit the town on the sea side hope this will help graham


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

davej said:


> Good Morning Ruud.Good Morning Ruud, Thanks for taking the time to provide me with the directions to the Swansea Maritime Museum. It is most generous of you to devout so much time to helping other users of this site. I have no doubt that in the future you shall be instrumental in providing me with numerous snippets of information as you seem to be extremely active on the forum. I am sure that many other members are just as grateful to you as I am. Bon Voyage until we correspond again.


Ahoy Dave,
Thanks for those nice words, they are very appreciated by me; but as I've told you here before, untill less than 3 yrs, I didn't know anything about computers or internet, never touched a Pc untill then.I've learned to work with it on my own way, no lessons at all, just by trying,trying over and over again.Nowadays I know how to use the "search engins", so they help me a lot, and you have to be patience, if it don't show up the first time.And it gives you a nice feeling, by helping others out with their answers/problems, and yes I do have a huge amount of data/photos, which helps me also.
Bon voyage et merci.
Cordialement ruud
Ps.I should have started 10 years ago wit computing,and be probably by now a rich man.(*))


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

thank tyou for the info on the museum

Its nice to hear the museum is reopening again. We berthed alongside the piar there last year on the APPLEBY and at the pump house (now a pub) back in the 80s on the LOYAL MODERATOR (kept the gingers happy only 25 feet to the bar)

As i am only 55 miles away, I will look forward to going down there again and hopefully in time to view the museum.

i wonder if they still have the loom working and still make the jerseys there.

david


----------



## william dillon (Jun 9, 2005)

Ruud,
You are a rich man now with your wealth of knowledge, I have noticed that you are always one of the first to supply information and assistance to members, your info is always very prompt and spot on to the best of my knowledge, well done & keep it up!!.
Best regards
Billy (Applause)


----------



## Rick Andrews (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi, I have always been a regular visitor to Swansea Maritime Museum My wife and shop in Swansea once a week. The new Industrial Museum which replaced old one is a splendid building and My friend and I were there for the opening and we are both old sea dogs. The Maritime section is very small and few good exhibits. I would like to know were all the old Ship Models etc have gone, I hear they are in store somewhere. We found the Museum a poor relation of the Liverpool Maritime Museum were we also visit regularly. I hope the exhibits improve, last time I called in there were 7 visitors and about 12 staff.


----------



## Rhiw.com (Mar 24, 2005)

*Ruud The King!!!*



ruud said:


> Ahoy Dave,
> Thanks for those nice words, they are very appreciated by me; but as I've told you here before, untill less than 3 yrs, I didn't know anything about computers or internet, never touched a Pc untill then.I've learned to work with it on my own way, no lessons at all, just by trying,trying over and over again.Nowadays I know how to use the "search engins", so they help me a lot, and you have to be patience, if it don't show up the first time.And it gives you a nice feeling, by helping others out with their answers/problems, and yes I do have a huge amount of data/photos, which helps me also.
> Bon voyage et merci.
> Cordialement ruud
> Ps.I should have started 10 years ago wit computing,and be probably by now a rich man.(*))


You're one of the King's on this forum Ruud, Your wealth of knowledge and willingness to help is invaluble to us all, Much regards Tony (Thumb)


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

Items from the old museum not in the new one are stored in a storeroom to the north of swansea this new one is the maritime museum of wales and these items are owned 
swansea city council this i was told by a person on duty there what diferance that makes i dont know graham


----------

